# Raf Nocton Hospital Lincolnshire oct 09



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

went on a explore with shadow was a good day with some funny things happening like lighting a crow scarer throwing it out the window then shit shit drive drive as it landed in front of a farmers land rover that we had not seen then to drive very fast down the county lanes to escape very very funny but bloody scary

RAF Nocton Hall was a 740 bed hospital under RAF control from the 1940s until 1984. It was used by civilians and forces personnel until 1984, when it was leased to the USAF as a United States Air Force wartime contingency hospital. During the Gulf War, over 1,300 US medical staff were sent to the Hall and many were billeted at RAF Scampton. Fortunately only 35 casualties had to be treated. In its later days 13 American personnel remained to keep the hospital serviceable. RAF Nocton Hall was handed back to the Her Majesty's Government by the USAF on 30 September 1995.

In October 2009 Nocton Hall was listed in The Victorian Society top 10 endangered buildings list in England and Wales. During the subsequent BBC Look North investigation it came to light that Leda Properties (the owners) are intending to put forward new development plans in 'the near future' for both the adjacent former RAF Hospital, Nocton Hall and associated gardens. As the Hall is Grade II listed and retains its major structural integrity the Society believes there is still a viable future for the building. Enthusiasts are currently campaigning at a local and national level to ensure immediate steps are taken to stabilise the structure and prevent further damage from the elements.

While vacant there were many break-ins; fireplaces and the stair bannisters were stolen. It unfortunately was burnt down for a second time in the early hours of 24 October 2004, the fire reducing it to a shell. The investigation into the fire established that multiple fires had been set, but to date no one has been charged with arson. Due to the extensive structural damage it will now likely need to be rebuilt, if the site is not redeveloped for another purpose. An adjacent geriatric nursing care two story building has also been severely damaged by vandals since it was left vacant,

cheers wikipedia for letting me borrow this without fealing jealous



































































THIS IS JUST A QUICK THREAD AS IVE BEEN BUSY LATLY IL PUT/EDIT MORE PICS LATTER THANKS


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely crisp pics and always glad to see this place..its one of my to do`s but a tad too far.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 16, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Lovely crisp pics and always glad to see this place..its one of my to do`s but a tad too far.



never too far for a explore,really think im addicted and im not taking the mick,
if you ever want to do it just give me a shout how far away are you as im a fair way


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Oct 16, 2009)

so youve found the worlds longest derelict corridoor now dave.


----------



## MaBs (Oct 16, 2009)

Good pictures there! It is a really interesting site, the long corridor is fantastic!


----------



## Runner (Oct 16, 2009)

Some nice pics there - those corridors were made for photographers, must have been a nightmare for staff passing with patients in chairs/trolleys. Did you get into the shelters below the hall?


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

no we didnt have time as this was a flying visit and was workmen sitting in vans near the site so decided to give it a skip
i love the corridoors think they look amazing with the peeling paint


----------



## Shadow (Oct 17, 2009)

Visited yesterday with diehard love, 



> RAF Nocton Hall was a 740 bed hospital under RAF control from the 1940s until 1984. It was used by civilians and forces personnel until 1984, when it was leased to the USAF as a United States Air Force wartime contingency hospital. During the Gulf War, over 1,300 US medical staff were sent to the Hall and many were billeted at RAF Scampton. Fortunately only 35 casualties had to be treated. In its later days 13 American personnel remained to keep the hospital serviceable. RAF Nocton Hall was handed back to the Her Majesty's Government by the USAF on 30 September 1995.













On with teh picz










Gates conveniently left open, by pikeys or contractors / whoever it was on site















Corridor shot










The water tower















Amazing wall paper!















Awesome old skool skull and crossbones sign!

This site has really been taken back by nature, everything is overgrown, which was extremely annoying because it was impossible to get any overall views of how big this place actually is.





















Cool old tennis courts too






Well thats about it for now :thumb


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

nice work mate,some good pics there


----------



## Runner (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice history there - originally posted on 2 may - by me!
You haven't even changed the comma at the end of the last sentence.
I find it ironic that you've watermarked your images to prevent them being copied


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

Runner said:


> Nice history there - originally posted on 2 may - by me!
> You haven't even changed the comma at the end of the last sentence.
> I find it ironic that you've watermarked your images to prevent them being copied



yes i agree the place does have very good history 

why not just send me a pm rather than broadcasting over the forums and i would have just took it off :icon_evil
i did not realise who it belonged to all i did was type in ask and up it came


----------



## Runner (Oct 17, 2009)

PM on it's way.


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 17, 2009)

Afraid i have to agree with Runner on this, if someone has posted the history alreadyt it's miles better to go and find some history on the place yourself and not copy their work, if not i avoid writing any history at al!!!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

chauffeur said:


> Afraid i have to agree with Runner on this, if someone has posted the history alreadyt it's miles better to go and find some history on the place yourself and not copy their work, if not i avoid writing any history at al!!!



for fuck sake i removed it hours ago before the pm so you both a bit behind,he should have pmd me rather than posting as i took it off ages ago, ask by typing raf nocton,the new stuff is from wilkepedia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

:icon_evil


Runner said:


> PM on it's way.



what the fuck you on i took it off way before your pm or message


----------



## Gangeox (Oct 17, 2009)

Good photo's but whats with the crow scarer's


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 17, 2009)

Gangeox said:


> Good photo's but whats with the crow scarer's



i used to work for a village garage years ago and a farmer paid me in banger ropes that started my love of anything related
i took a few with us found a nice quiet field opened the window,lite a crow scarer then seen the land rover appear out a gate so chucked it and drove like anything lol


----------

